
Covid-19 dashboard to compare the viral spread across countries - louisdecharson
https://louisdecharson.github.io/covid-19/
======
louisdecharson
Hi folks,

Just made a dashboard on COVID-19 to compare the viral spread across
countries. It's based on JHU & World Bank data and is made with D3.js

Happy to get your feedback !

